# Wild game dinners???



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

Anyone know of any wild game dinners in the Akron area?


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

The Orrville Sportsman's Club has one coming up on March 15th. I'll be there!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Fairport Harbor Rod and Reel has one March 8... OGF will be there in some form or another... Contact Dixie Chicken for details. They are posted in THE LOUNGE too!

LOTS of fun, great prizes, food...


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

Port Clinton Elks has wild game feed on March 25th.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

theres one tomorrow night 2-29 in hartville at some church called bethany on 619. my buddy told me about it.


----------

